# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Bīstama kaitēšanās ar augstspriegumu

## Aigars_14

Sveiki!

Atkartošos ar savu jautājumu. Tā tad man ir sekojoša problēma, kad es darbinu savu levitātoru ar aptuveni 25-30v maiņstrāvas, viss ir oki doki, ja neskaita ka ik pa laikam izsit 16A drošinātāju, bet tas parasti ir pie startēšanas. Tagad kad pieslēdzu 230v (no rozetes) man izsit ne tikai to manu 16A drošinātāju pie levitātora, bet arī tīkla 20A drošinātāju un vēl vadu pie spiedpogas mazliet apdedzina. Gribētu samazināt ši aparāta jaudas patēriņu (varbūt var kāds kaut ko ieteikt) un arī kā lai novēsrt tos defektus, ka sit ārā arī tīkla 20A drošinātāju? 

 (izslēgts) 
 (ieslēgts pie 25-30v)

 (barošanas avots 25-30v) 
 (tākā nevarēju atrast relejukas derētu 20A, no koka uztaisīju pārbīdāmu pārslēdzēju)

----------


## Jurkins

::  Laikam es šeit esmu vienīgais, kurš nezina, kas ir levitātors un ko viņš ēd.

----------


## JDat

Tas laikam saistīts ar lidošanu un elektromagņetisko lauku...

----------


## Aigars_14

> Laikam es šeit esmu vienīgais, kurš nezina, kas ir levitātors un ko viņš ēd.


  Te tak ir elektronikas forums, katram otrajam tāds noteikti ir mājas. Es īsti nezinu pēc kāda likuma viņs darbojas, kaut kas saistīts ar elektro magnētismu. Tobiš pievadot spolei strāvu viņa novada elektromagnētisko laiku pa serdeni - to metāla puļķi un liek pacelties visam elektrovadošam - bet ne elktromagnētiskam materiālam. Šajā gadījumā alumīnja gredzens. Kad pieslēdz 25-30v tad gredzens viegli paceļas gaisā, savukārt pie 230v tas smuki aizlido pa gaisu. Nākotnē es gribētu pamēģināt pieslēgt krienti augstāku spriegumu - vairākus kV (kā strāvas sprieguma pārveidotāju varē'tu ņemt auto indukcijas spoli) Pieliekto vairākus kV terētiski tam gredzenam ar lielu spēku vajdzētu lidot tālu prom un sanāktu kaut kas līdžigs pneimatiskajam ierocim kas šauj alumīnja gredzenus. Problēma ir ar lielo jaudas patēriņu, tāpēc domāju varbūt ir kādi ietiekumi kā tos samazināt?

----------


## Jurkins

Es pazīstu vairākus elektronikas entuazistus, bet neviens no viņiem nav tas otrais  :: . Parasti, ja kaut ko taisa, tad vismaz puslīdz apgūst teoriju kādu nebūt. Bet tagad jau tas nav moderni.
Ja piem. releja spolei, kura ir paredzēta 12V pieslēdz 220, tad ir uguns bumba, ja transformatora tinumam, kurš paredzēts 30V AC pieslēdz 220, tad (ja pietiekoši liels transformators  :: ) izšauj korķus (automātus), ja vien kāds elektronikas entuazists nav šos aizvietojis ar "šuntiem"  :: . 
Tu nopietni domā no auto indukcijas spoles noņemt "spriegumu" vairākus kW? Tad man Tev pašam jāatgādina, ka te ir elektronikas forums :: .

----------


## Aigars_14

> Es pazīstu vairākus elektronikas entuazistus, bet neviens no viņiem nav tas otrais . Parasti, ja kaut ko taisa, tad vismaz puslīdz apgūst teoriju kādu nebūt. Bet tagad jau tas nav moderni.
> Ja piem. releja spolei, kura ir paredzēta 12V pieslēdz 220, tad ir uguns bumba, ja transformatora tinumam, kurš paredzēts 30V AC pieslēdz 220, tad (ja pietiekoši liels transformators ) izšauj korķus (automātus), ja vien kāds elektronikas entuazists nav šos aizvietojis ar "šuntiem" . 
> Tu nopietni domā no auto indukcijas spoles noņemt "spriegumu" vairākus kW? Tad man Tev pašam jāatgādina, ka te ir elektronikas forums.


 Ganjau ir, tikai viņi nesaka. Jo noteikti tāds ir  ::  Labprāt jau izlasītu teoriju tikai nezinu kur, tētim ir dažas grāmatas krievu valodā, bet to es nesaprotu, vismaz lasīšnas līmenī noteikti nē - un skolā 9 klasē mums neko prātīgu šajā jomā nemāca. 

Relejs pirms tam man bija 230v uz 10A taču viņs ilgi neizvilka, un tas transformātors ir no 230v ar mainām izejas spriegumu no 240v-0v, 6A    25-30v ir optimālais, kad ieslēdzot netiek uzšauts alumīnja gredzens pārāk augstu. 

Par auto indukcijas spoli iedomājos, jo es jau viņu citādā veidā tā arī izmantoju laižu iekšā no tīkla 230v -> un ārā tur nāk hvz cik daudz bet vairāki kV ja no 12vtur pārveido uz ~4670v tad aptuveni varētu būt kādi 120kV.  šitādam aparātam
 ( internetā var atrast zem jacob ladder)

----------


## JDat

Tā jaunieti. Pirms turpināt, iepazīsties ar elektronikas pamatiem un drošības tehniku!

Citiem zināšanai: nekad nemēģiniet darīt to pašu ko šis tēmas autors. Tas var beikties letāli.

----------


## Jurkins

> Tā jaunieti. Pirms turpināt, iepazīsties ar elektronikas pamatiem un drošības tehniku!
> 
> Citiem zināšanai: nekad nemēģiniet darīt to pašu ko šis tēmas autors. Tas var beikties letāli.


 Tā ir dabiskā atlase. ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Man arī dažreiz patīk būt debīlam, adrenalīns un tā. Bet tas tikai tad, ja ir iespēja neatstiept pekas. Šeit tas ir tikai laika jautājums, kad dzirkstele aplaizīs.

----------


## Jurkins

Aigar, varbūt sāc ar multivibratoru.
Un vispār jau 9-tajā klasē es toč zināju, ka spriegumu nemēra kW, un ne es viens tāds 'brīnumbērns"  ::  biju.

----------


## Aigars_14

> Tā jaunieti. Pirms turpināt, iepazīsties ar elektronikas pamatiem un drošības tehniku!
> 
> Citiem zināšanai: nekad nemēģiniet darīt to pašu ko šis tēmas autors. Tas var beikties letāli.


 Nav jau tik traki, es jau tur mēli nebāžu klāt, tur jau nekas tik traks nevar notikt, bez tam lai dabūtu elektrošoku ir nepieciešams pamatīgi pacensties lai reizē pieskarots diviem vadiem, vai vienam un ar kādu citu ķermeņa daļu kaut kam sazemētam.

----------


## Aigars_14

> Aigar, varbūt sāc ar multivibratoru.
> Un vispār jau 9-tajā klasē es toč zināju, ka spriegumu nemēra kW, un ne es viens tāds 'brīnumbērns"  biju.


 Es sajaucu, kV

----------


## Aigars_14

Kas ir multivibrators? Kā to var uzbūvē t? ir kāds links no iternāta?

----------


## aldis666

Tu tak esi slinkāks par mani! :O 
https://www.google.lv/search?q=multi...w=1680&bih=904
atliek tik izvēlēties.

----------


## Aigars_14

> Tu tak esi slinkāks par mani! :O 
> https://www.google.lv/search?q=multi...w=1680&bih=904
> atliek tik izvēlēties.


 Shēma tas vēl tā, bet es nesaprotu tā vibratora būtību? Ko ar viņu var darīt, kas tur notiek - google met ārā visādus brīnumus, bez tam sākumā domāju ka multivibrators ir sarunavlodas apzīmējums kaut kādai citia mehāniskai lietai.

----------


## Aigars_14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdoNmRAuIP8 tas ir šitais?

----------


## JDat

Sarunāsim tā: Tu salodē multivibratora shēmu sākumam. Tad paskaidrosi kā tā strādā. Pēc tam parunāsim par to kā tikt daudz maz korekti pie kilovoltiem un tikai tad turpināsi eksperimentus. Savādāk labi nebūs.

----------


## karloslv

> Nav jau tik traki, es jau tur mēli nebāžu klāt, tur jau nekas tik traks nevar notikt, bez tam lai dabūtu elektrošoku ir nepieciešams pamatīgi pacensties lai reizē pieskarots diviem vadiem, vai vienam un ar kādu citu ķermeņa daļu kaut kam sazemētam.


 Tu kļūdies, jaunieti, ir iespējams pamatīgi apdedzināties, pieskaroties vienam vadam un stāvot uz labi izolētas virsmas. Tu esi kondensators un pie pietiekami lielām frekvencēm/asiem impulsiem strāva ļoti labi plūst arī bez otra vada tīri pēc elektrostatikas principa. Turklāt tādi apdegumi/bojājumi ir stipri nepatīkami, jo sākumā nav jūtami, bet pēc tam ļoti ilgi dzīst. 

Es runāju no pieredzes ar mazu (1 mm) elektrisku loka izlādi uz pirkstu, ar kuru pat varēja spēlēties un neko nejust. Un pēc pāris dienām varēsi gan just, kā āda sāk lobīties un vērties vaļā. Man pietika ar pāris mm brūci, lai neko tādu vairs negribētu atkārtot.

----------


## ezis666

+ vēl viņa arī pa iekšējiem orgāniem izpļauj, tikai neko nejūt, jo tur nav nervu, bet bojājumi paliek, turklāt neredzami un nejūtami, kamēr nesākās daļējs tā orgāna funkciju zudums

----------


## Didzis

Nebaidējat jaunekli. Lai saprastu, kas ir elektrība, vismaz vienreiz dzīvē kārtīgi jāatraujas pa nagiem. Tad viss uzreiz top skaidrs un darba drošības instrukcijas vairāk nav vajadzigas  :: . Prieks, ka Aigaram ir interesr par elektronikas štellēm, tikai man laikam nav dots saprast, nu nafig vajag ņemties ar visādiem levitātoriem vai Teslas spolēm. Pilns internets pierakstīts ar šo sū** aprakstiem un visur pilnīgs analfabētisms elektronikā. Ir tak tik daudz interesantu novirzienu reālā elektronikā, nevis ņempties ar to pseidozinātni. Aigar, tagad par lietu, Tev drošinātāju sit laukā arī pliks LATR. Viss atlarīgs, kādā tīkla sinusoīdas brīdī Tu štepseli iespraud rozetē. Tā ir elementāra maiņstravas un induktīvās pretestības  lieta. Ar LATR virknē vajag kādu pretestību ieslēgt, tad korķus ārā nebliezīs.

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, ieslēdz virknē ar LATRu parastu kvēlspuldzi. Tai, savukārt, paralēli slēdzi, lai varētu saīsināt. Iegūsi _soft start_.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Viss atlarīgs, kādā tīkla sinusoīdas brīdī Tu štepseli iespraud rozetē.  Tā ir elementāra maiņstravas un induktīvās pretestības  lieta.


 Tiešām domā ka pārāk liela induktivitāte pie vainas?

----------


## Didzis

Es nedomāju, es zinu. Man darbā stāvēja tieši tāds pats LATR, lai varētu pieslēgt 110V ameikāņu aparatūru. Tad no katrām trim ieslēgšanas reizēm vismaz divās izblieza 16A automātu. Beigās neviens to trafu vairāk ārā nerāva no rozetes jo zb bija skriet uz centrālo sadali lai stulbo automātu atkal ieslēgtu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Es nedomāju, es zinu. Man darbā stāvēja tieši tāds pats LATR,


 Jā, man arī 9A Latrs sit automātu ārā.



> Tad no katrām trim ieslēgšanas reizēm vismaz divās izblieza


 Pēc varbūtību teorijas ne vairāk kā 50%, bet drīzāk 1 reizē no trim būtu jāizsit.

Ja saslēdzam divus tādus latrus virknē, induktivitāte pieaug 2x. Tad sitīs biežāk?

----------

